# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Спасая Реку Ямуну..

## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я не представляю, как преданные сейчас совершают омовение в Ямуне во Вриндаване. Сейчас в Ямуне нет той воды, которая бежит из горных источников. Всю эту воду забирает Дели. После Дели воды нет вообще. И дальше в высохшее русло сливаются переработанные воды из тысячи делийских предприятий и очистных сооружений (в лучшем случае) или просто неочищенные канализационные стоки. И вот эта жидкость течет по руслу Ямуны во Вриндаване.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Местные преданные нас предостерегали, чтоб мы не совершали в Ямуне омовение. Поэтому выражали почтение, кланялись, служили, брызгали на голову, но не купались.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мои знакомые купаются регулярно и всё с ними хорошо... Правда, я так и не рискнул  :smilies:  Сознания не хватает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А питьевую воду откуда берут во Вриндаване? Скважины, колонки, но не из реки?



Меня, если честно, индийская экология просто ужасает. Живя около около Самарской Луки, которая с высоты выглядит в точности как область Вриндавана, я прямо-таки опасаюсь ехать в Дхаму. У меня полное впечатление, что нет необходимости, и так все есть, с нашей-то природой - и горы, и река, и великолепные леса с чудными озерами... Смотря фото, я не вижу ни единого преимущества... только все больше расстраиваюсь. И хаотичная застройка Вриндавана тоже вызывает недоумение. 

В Индии полно денег... почему они не приведут Вриндаван в порядок... там же разруха кругом, за исключением нескольких мест (может быть, я не те фото смотрю?)

Может быть, благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде, западные преданные что-нибудь  все-таки сделают? 

Или из-за того, что Нью-Дели всего 150 км выше по течению, это нереально?



Мусульмане вырубили леса несколько веков тому назад... но почему леса не восстанавливаются, они ведь даже сами собой должны были зарасти, а тут смотришь - голые берега и отдельные деревья... Когда река так огибает сушу, что образуется полуостров, там должны быть уникальные условия для лесов, - я это по нашей территории точно знаю. И где они...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ямуна входит в десятку самых грязных рек мира... 
Нас учат, что не надо на грязь внимания обращать, когда в Дхаме находишься. 
Я говорю не про деревенскую обычную грязь, которая будет в любой деревне, а про стоки, от которых река не способна очиститься на протяжении 150 км, только за счет своих подземных вод или притоков. 

Эта загрязненность ощущается (например, хим. запахи), когда там находишься, или Дхама это нивелирует? можно не обращать на это внимания? 

По состоянию на 2007 год, население агломерации Дели, по оценкам, достигло уже 21,5 млн. человек, что делает её второй по населению агломерацией Индии после Мумбаи. Согласно переписи 2011 года, население Дели составило 
16 314 838 чел. Ожидается, что к 2015 году Дели станет третьей по населению агломерацией в мире, после Токио и Мумбаи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А в 1971, при Шриле Прабхупаде население Дели было 4 млн. чел.

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/21/hindu_rivers/


20 марта 2017 года в Индии высокий суд штата Уттаркханд признал реки Ямуна и Ганг живыми существами, наделив их юридическими правами. Об этом сообщил во вторник, 21 марта, The Hindustan Times.

Теперь наносимый вред рекам будет приравниваться к ущербу человеку. Суд в своём решении отметил, что реки является "юридическими и живыми существами, имеющими статус юридического лица со всеми вытекающими правами и обязанностями".

«Это означает, что отныне к рекам Ганг и Ямуна будут относиться как к живым людям, - объяснил один из адвокатов. - Но их интересы будут представлять специально отобранные люди».

В течение трёх месяцев будет создано Управление Ганги, а представлять интересы рек будут госсекретарь и генпрокурор штата Уттаракханд. Судьи также обязали Нью-Дели в течение 8 недель создать специальные органы, которые займутся вопросом очистки рек.



То есть в Индии эти вопросы до сих пор даже и решались на гос. уровне.  

Без комментариев.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот на вриндаванском сайте разместили статью одного специалиста по вопросам окружающей среды: 

The Vrindavan Ecological Concept and the Seven Levels of Human Ecology

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017/...human-ecology/

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А в 1971, при Шриле Прабхупаде население Дели было 4 млн. чел.
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/21/hindu_rivers/
> 
> 
> 20 марта 2017 года в Индии высокий суд штата Уттаркханд признал реки Ямуна и Ганг живыми существами, наделив их юридическими правами. Об этом сообщил во вторник, 21 марта, The Hindustan Times.
> 
> Теперь наносимый вред рекам будет приравниваться к ущербу человеку. Суд в своём решении отметил, что реки является "юридическими и живыми существами, имеющими статус юридического лица со всеми вытекающими правами и обязанностями".
> 
> ...


Мне кажется это только на бумаге.Недавно проезжал на метро в Дели через Ямуну,вонища была ужасная.У людей сознание низкое насчет экологии.С детства индийцам прививаются привычка бросать мусор где попало.Без воспитания правильного не искоренить экопроблемы в Индии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А во Вриндаване какой запах у воды?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А во Вриндаване какой запах у воды?


Во Вриндаване нет такого выраженного запаха,как в Дели.Но вода на вид как будто мертвая.Нет не всплеска рыб,нет водных растений вдоль реки как на Ганге,хотя в месте Брахманда гхате в Гокуле живут и черепахи и змеи водяные.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Вся канализация во Вриндаване стекает в Ямуну.В ней и мыло и порошок,кислоты для чистки унитазов.Очистных сооружений нет никаких!Так что во Вриндаване Ямуна такова,как будто там досих пор змей Калия живет.Попросту вода отравлена.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

И Гокула достаточно далека от Вриндавана,поэтому там вода почище.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

видео 2012 года

----------


## Sergey B

Очень горько видеть, что сделали жители такой духовной страны как Индия со своей природой. Радует одно, что на уровне законов страны и отдельных штатов святые реки наделяются правами живых существ, вводятся законы запрещающие убийство животных. Хочется верить, что не запад, а сами жители Индии поймут и своими действиями начнут защищать не только коров, но и собственную природу-мать.

----------


## Sergey B

И все же, вопрос прозвучал, а никто не ответил: откуда водоснабжение во Вриндаване? Скважины?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> И все же, вопрос прозвучал, а никто не ответил: откуда водоснабжение во Вриндаване? Скважины?


Из скважины.Она очень соленая на вкус.

----------


## Валентин

Никогда не был в святой дхаме,слышал только восторженные возгласы матаджи которые там побывали.Советуют обязательно побывать.Я привык к материальному комфорту, чистоте,красоте и чистой природе в других поездках.Скажите что ждать от паломничества по святым местам что-бы не постигло разочарование?Высоким сознанием не обладаю.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Никогда не был в святой дхаме,слышал только восторженные возгласы матаджи которые там побывали.Советуют обязательно побывать.Я привык к материальному комфорту, чистоте,красоте и чистой природе в других поездках.Скажите что ждать от паломничества по святым местам что-бы не постигло разочарование?Высоким сознанием не обладаю.


Повысить уровень сознания! :smilies: А если серьезно,то в первый раз лучше поехать в Маяпур.Не езжайте в первый раз во Вриндаван.В первый раз не надо ездить надолго.

----------


## Валентин

Получается мне не стоит ждать материального комфорта,но я такой человек что мне нужны яркие позитивные впечатления для ума.Мне даже не обязательна хорошая еда.Я встречал индусов в других странах и мне нравилось общение с ними.Но извините,то что я прочитал на этом форуме и прочее про Индию это трэш.И я не умею вести себя как паломник,буду везде делать селфи и фото.Повысить уровень сознания это значит в дхаме видеть повсюду Кришну и не замечать грязи?ОК!Но это очень высокий уровень!Я даже не надеюсь на это!Для неудачников это не доступно.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А питьевую воду откуда берут во Вриндаване? Скважины, колонки, но не из реки?
> 
> 
> 
> Меня, если честно, индийская экология просто ужасает. Живя около около Самарской Луки, которая с высоты выглядит в точности как область Вриндавана, я прямо-таки опасаюсь ехать в Дхаму. У меня полное впечатление, что нет необходимости, и так все есть, с нашей-то природой - и горы, и река, и великолепные леса с чудными озерами... Смотря фото, я не вижу ни единого преимущества... только все больше расстраиваюсь. И хаотичная застройка Вриндавана тоже вызывает недоумение. 
> 
> В Индии полно денег... почему они не приведут Вриндаван в порядок... там же разруха кругом, за исключением нескольких мест (может быть, я не те фото смотрю?)
> 
> Может быть, благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде, западные преданные что-нибудь  все-таки сделают? 
> ...


Леса не восстанавливаются,потому что саженцы съедят коровы, свиньи или обезьяны.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Получается мне не стоит ждать материального комфорта,но я такой человек что мне нужны яркие позитивные впечатления для ума.Мне даже не обязательна хорошая еда.Я встречал индусов в других странах и мне нравилось общение с ними.Но извините,то что я прочитал на этом форуме и прочее про Индию это трэш.И я не умею вести себя как паломник,буду везде делать селфи и фото.Повысить уровень сознания это значит в дхаме видеть повсюду Кришну и не замечать грязи?ОК!Но это очень высокий уровень!Я даже не надеюсь на это!Для неудачников это не доступно.


Если вы общаетесь с вайшнавами и что-то знаете о Кришне,то вы очень удачливы!А материальный комфорт можно найти везде,если позволяют средства.Маяпур я рекомендовал посетить потому что,там явился Чайтанья Махапрабху-милостивая к людям века Кали форма Господа Кришны.Он полностью прощает какие либо ошибки,совершенные нами в преданном служении.В отличии от Господа Кришны,который правит Вриндаваном.Поэтому первый раз не рекомендуется ехать во Вриндаван.В Маяпуре можно снять хорошие номера или квартиры со всеми удобствами.И вкушать прекрасный прасад,специально приготовленный для западных вайшнавов(то есть привычный нам без излишнего количества красного перца)И там прекрасный храм Маяпур Чандродая Мандир.И в первый раз надо ехать с кем то,кто был уже в Индии.Лучший вариант со старшим преданным.

----------

